# disease maybe???



## john_jb1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey, i got a Giant Asian mantis a couple weeks ago and a couple days prior to its mault it started walking weird and didn't eat. It kinda walks a little low to the ground aswell and very slow.

I though that it was going to shed, and it did  . but still keeps up the same behavior even after the shed. Do you think this is because she's only just finished this morning (its now 4:40, for those who arnt brittish).

-john_jb1-


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 5, 2007)

Normaly a mantis will stay still after a molt so that it can harden well, so dunno what the answer is :?


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2007)

Probably just normal behavior.


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 5, 2007)

i hope so! She's too cute to die soo young! I'll up date you lott in a couple days  

-john_jb1-


----------

